# ID ATV



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

can anyone tell me what brand atv that is from this picture?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I think its an older 350 Yamaha Wolverine. but i could be wrong since u can only see the back of it.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

definately a yamaha


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The handle bars look like an old yamaha, kinda hard to tell from the rear take a pic of the front and post it or is this a guessing game


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

http://cenla.craigslist.org/mcy/2262866298.html

rear picture of a 1999 350 wolverine. I definitely betting that's a wolverine.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> http://cenla.craigslist.org/mcy/2262866298.html
> 
> rear picture of a 1999 350 wolverine. I definitely betting that's a wolverine.


agreed


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

1999 250 Beartracker. I'm not positive on the year but 95% on the 250 Beartracker. I have one. Hmmmmm, mine even has a battery mounted on the back rack. :thinking:


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

I think so too^


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah def. not a wolvy. my best friend has a wolvy and that just aint it.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

i can't take a picture.. i don't have the atv.. a buddy sent me that picture.. he live in north alabama.. thanks for all the guesses..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

run the VIN or call a Kawie dealer with it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It is a beartracker willing to bet on it


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

beartracker or possibly an older Kodiak but definitely yamaha


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Beartracker or Timberwolf.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mall Crawler said:


> Beartracker or Timberwolf.


Agreed


----------



## Mrtriptank (Mar 30, 2011)

It is either a bear tracker or big bear. If it is 2 wheel drive it is a bear tracker


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm with the others on Bear Tracker 250. My dad's friend has one for doing work around the yard, and that is definitely it.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

the mystery has been solved.. the atv was a bear tracker...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Exact same year and faded color as mine. Since I was the first one to guess correctly do I win a prize?


----------

